
Netfox: A lightweight, one line setup, iOS network debugging library - flyicarus
https://github.com/kasketis/netfox
======
mohameddev
What is the difference between Netfox and other debugging library extension
for AFNetworking?

~~~
notg
You can check your logs within the app and not only in the console. Also it's
universal which means that you can view also all the other requests that
performed without AFNetworking

------
jasoncabot
This is really great, got it all set up with Alamofire in a few minutes and
already it's been helpful in identifying some slow network requests!

------
tomnewton
Why not just proxy your app through CharlesProxy?

~~~
jameston
With this library you don't need a Mac. You can simply check all requests in
your app! It's very easy and handy ;)

